# Tiled Shower - Question



## blackte (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, I have a shower stall that used to house a fiberglass shower stall that I have torn out. The current opening for my new tiled shower is 3' d x 4' w x 8' h. I have placed all of my blocking in the correct places for my seat and recessed tray. I'm in the process of hanging DensShield sheets on each side. Questions are as follows - 

What do I use or how do I handle the joint between the DensShield and the drywall on the wall, and the drywall on the ceiling? I have read you can not use drywall mud & tape?

On one side of my stall that edge of the shower comes to a what was a drywalled corner. Any suggestions on what to do about that. Can I go ahead and place my corner bead and then just tile over it, and mud on the other side. Or would it be best to just carry the tile around the corner?

The attached picture is the shower stall prior to demo. The far side of the picture my DensShield will butt up against drywall, and on the closer side you can see the bump-out and the corner issue that I have.

Thanks in advance for any help and or ideas with this, your help is greatly appreciated.

TBlack...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You will get multiple suggestions for this situation. I wish the question was asked _before _materials were purchased but here goes my take:

We use DensArmor (not a error). Butt your joints wherever they end up, no need to have them in a specific place. Now use Kerdi to just before where the tile will end as it should go a row or two outside of where the door will be. You have now waterproofed the entire INSIDE of the shower stall. Good to go. If the DensArmor/drywall joint is _outside _of the tile, you just finish the seam as you would any drywall joint. If it's within the tiled area, the Kerdi will cover the joint and subsequent leftover drywall.

Alternatively, you could use CBU but now your seam _must _be within the tiled area. Kerdi as above.

Unfortunately you chose Denshield. You could finish same as the CBU scenario but now you need a liquid waterproofer over the seams and screw holes. I'm personally not a fan of liquid waterproofing. You could still use Kerdi but that over the Denshield is a point of controversy.

Stay tuned for other ideas :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

blackte said:


> Ok, I have a shower stall that used to house a fiberglass shower stall that I have torn out. The current opening for my new tiled shower is 3' d x 4' w x 8' h. I have placed all of my blocking in the correct places for my seat and recessed tray. I'm in the process of hanging DensShield sheets on each side. Questions are as follows -
> 
> What do I use or how do I handle the joint between the DensShield and the drywall on the wall, and the drywall on the ceiling? I have read you can not use drywall mud & tape?
> 
> ...


Go to Georgia Pacific's website (makers of DensShield) download the installation manual.

The answer to all your questions in contained within a couple of sentences there and is very, very simple to do correctly. In 5 minutes you will know exactly what to do.


----------

